# Annual Fishing Trip



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Some buddies and I try to do an annual fishing trip. Going soon to far northeastern Minnesota, near Cook.

Taking my brother, son, son in law, 85 year old dad, and a few other good friends on this trip. Really looking forward to the time away in the woods.


----------



## whistler (Apr 20, 2005)

Lake Vermillion?

I have a cabin near there.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Absolutely incredible area. Take a day trip and put your boat into Voyager's National Park. This is country like the Boundary Waters Canoe Area but you can use a motor. You can boat from one lake to another through narrows connecting them. Check out the Kettle Falls Hotel. This was not exactly a "hotel" when it was built. Nellie was a famous St. Paul madam. 

http://www.kettlefallshotel.com/


----------

